# Differences between mini mules and mini hinnies?



## charlee (Mar 6, 2004)

Can someone explain to me what the main differences are between a mini mule and a mini hinney? I know HOW you get either one, but characteristic wise, what differences are there? Are the ears longer on hinnies? Do the mules look more 'horse' than a hinney?

All I know is I'd give my eye teeth for a pregnant little mare in foal to a donkey or vise versa!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 6, 2004)

They look the same......






Only difference is which parent is a donkey.


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh there is a slight difference here this is from Q/A from http://www.imh.org/imh/bw/mule.html#breed

""The rarer Hinnies are often said to be more horselike than the mule, but more often it is impossible to tell them apart. Hinnies may tend to be slightly smaller, simply because of the fact that most donkeys are smaller than horses.""

Mules come in every size and shape imaginable. Miniature mules (even to under 36") can be seen all the way up to 17 hand Percheron draft (by Mammoth Jacks) Mules. The Poitou donkey was used exclusively for breeding huge draft mules from a breed of draft horse called the Mullasier - the Mule producer. The build of the mule is a combination of both parents. The head resembles both, the eyes being more almond-shaped (inherited from the D-shaped eye socket of the donkey). Male mules may have more prominent brow ridges like those of most donkey jacks. The neck is straight and has little arch, even in mules from Arab or Warmblood mares. The overall body shape will be dependent on the conformation of both parents. Due to hybrid vigor, the mule has the possibility of growing taller than either parent.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 6, 2004)

Charlee, if you scroll down more towards the bottom, you will see my hinny in "winter fun"pics. Here he is 7 months old and you cansee a better look at what a hinny looks like. (he's the same one that was on the my jenny and her hinny foal post) Alot of people say they look more horse like, but I dont see ant difference ...and I have looked!...between a hinny and a mule, other then the coats, which my hinny has more of a horse like texture, and also more of a horse tail. I will try to post some pics this summer of a mule and a hinny when they are born.


----------

